

MobileRules - it could be you - Tichy
http://www.mobilerules.org/
Competition for mobile applications. I haven't really looked at the competition, just thought the "it could be you" picture was amusing. Is that really what is driving us? ;-)
======
Tichy
Hm, where is the comment? So here it is again: I just thought the "it could be
you" picture was amusing. It seems so stereotypical...

